# Wood carving tools



## RJaltman18 (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello everyone I'm looking for help on an old carving set that I've seen about a decade ago that 100 different tools for not only woodcarving but for more detailed work like that used in firearm checkering. The set came in red oak box and looked to be 14in wide and 6-8in deep with 4 trays inside. I've been looking but haven't found it yet. I really want this set cause for the price I saw it 10 years ago was well worth the purchase. It's all handmade steel from around the 1940s but some of the most information I had at the time one set went all the way back to the 1890s. If anyone can help me locate this set I would greatly appreciate it and hopefully I'm able to find one so I can do my wood carvings. Another thing I'm concerned with is sharping carving tools. Whether I do them with a hand file or with a powered bench top grinder. I'm just looking for suggestions on this but keeping my budget low in the process. Thanks everyone for your responses in advance it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

the more that real carving tools cost, the more careful you are in sharpening them.
you don't just take a file or grinder to them like you do a garden hoe.
sharpening carving tools is a learned skill - one that is worth taking the time to learn.

as for the tools you saw ten years ago - do you remember the price of it?
could that have been a personal set instead of a store sold set ??

also - low budget and quality vintage carving tools are very rarely used together in the same sentence.

have you done any kind of carving in the past ?
what style of carving interests you the most ?

perhaps you saw the HO Studley tool chest ??










.


----------



## RJaltman18 (Aug 13, 2020)

John the set I saw was in an hole n the wall antique store. I asked the gentleman in the store who made it and gave me a name but the part about the box I saw was it was unique cause the 4 makers of each set sold them too individually to home owners starting in the 1890 til about 1942. The set was hand made in each of there shops. Each one used a different wood box these are what they are red oak eastern red cedar birch and cherry tree each were individually made one at a time.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I see - well, it may be quite a spell before you find out anything.

what kind of carving interests you the most ?
what kind of carving have you done in the past ?

.


----------



## RJaltman18 (Aug 13, 2020)

Nature animals like deer bear turkey fish but I want to try doing pens whistles bowls and cups all done the old way without machinery. Yes in high I used a hand carving set the school had and carved Easter red cedar head board with deer ducks bobcat turkey quail in an wooded environment and was in full detail.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Rockler carries a decent starter set made by Record Power, it goes on sale on some holiday weekends, for around $119 for 12 carving gouges, a book and dvd of instructions. Pretty good deal to see if its something you ike, then you can add what you need from there.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

RJ - your enthusiasm to get back to the grass roots of the craft is commendable !!
wishing you all the best and good luck in your quest for the tools you seek.

looking forward to seeing some photos of your projects.

.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

RJaltman18 - There are very few makers of carving tools that offer 100 different profiles (shapes) today. Some have long backorders for special profiles (Ashley-Illes). I recently bought a set if four fishtail gouges (Schaaf) priced from $48 (Amazon) to $72 (Ebay) which was about a quarter of what I paid for one fishtail from Pfeil (Swiss Made). Even if Schaaf offered 100 variations (which they don't), your 100 tools would cost $1200 to $1800 - from Pfeil, $4000 to $5000. As a relief woodcarver, I seldom use more that five on any single project.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I've a little over $4k in carving tools. That's Dockyard micros, a bunch of Flexcut knives, all the palm tools that Pfeil (and Henry Taylor) offer, and a bunch of full size chisels, also Pfeil. Phil is spot-on about how many get used on a single project, in general. The size of the carving and the kind of detail one wants are important considerations. It took me 14 years to buy all that plunder, BTW. I did get about half of it when I sold my precious hot-rod '68 Buick Skylark GS. More money went…elsewhere…my wife has, I think, about 7 sewing machines.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I have Ashley Iles carving carving chisels. They are ok if I had it to do again I would buy pfeil palm style. 
I hardly ever need to strike my Ashley chisels. I also usually only need to use three or four at a time.
Just like Phil 32 mentions.
That is a very good looking set Phil has I'm jelly. 
Good Luck everyone


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Since we are on the subject of carving tools, I made two sets of carving tools, one tang-type, one socket-type. The story is here: "https://www.lumberjocks.com/Planeman40/projects"


----------



## RJaltman18 (Aug 13, 2020)

Planeman I really appreciate you reaching out to me. Just want to know where to get started with the way you have your set done. Everyone else thanks for your comments I really do appreciate them and to each on you have helped me to come to a plan instead of doing a treasure hunt I can go after planeman idea to fulfill my carving ideas. Thanks everyone I appreciate it


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

First of all, the set of bare forged carving tool irons was something I found online years ago. I haven't seen any since. You will have to locate a set of these yourself - and it won't be easy! Once you have the bare irons, there is hours and hours of grinding, shaping, and sharpening. You MUST have a belt sander! I have two, one 6" and one 1". Good luck on finding a set of rough forged irons.


----------



## RJaltman18 (Aug 13, 2020)

Planeman I have Norton India stones a complete set of them and diamond files and diamond burrs and several types of sandpaper grits. So the aspect of looking for them should be interesting. If I'm able to find them do you want me to post up the source I found for anyone else looking.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

You might look at these.
I have never used these but I have heard that some have bought them and liked them. They may require some work with the handles and with sharpening and honing. Also, I believe these are from China and it may take a bit to get these. I prefer the Pfeil gouges and others myself and I use a Burke sharpening system. I'd rather be carving than fixing my tools and spending a lot of time sharpening them manually.


----------

